# Did a stupid today.



## Hutch (Dec 19, 2012)

I wanted to change out front LED on one of my locos so I cut wires where that were soldered together under some shrink tubing and added a nice warm white LED. I tested it to be sure it worked before powering up the decoder and I couldn't get it to work. Couldn't figure it until I took the tender apart and looked. No limiting resistor where I thought I put it. I had wired it in the loco covered with the shrink tubing that I cut out. Blew that output. After that I got to learn how to remap another function wire and everything is fine now, except I no longer have an extra wire for anything else.


BTW It was fun learning how to remap the function keys using CV values instead of my usual JMRI approach. Learned something new. That's always a good thing.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Been there, done that.

Don


----------



## Hutch (Dec 19, 2012)

Thanks Don. I'm glad I'm not the first.:laugh:


----------



## Ray Haddad (Feb 19, 2014)

What is the output transistor part number? I may have an SMT part to replace it.


----------



## Hutch (Dec 19, 2012)

I think it's 702. In which case I can get them for free from ON Semiconductor where I work. I don't think I'll bother repairing it though unless I really need to. Since the smoke stayed in, it might be a pain to figure out which one needs to be replaced.
Thanks for the offer.


----------



## golfermd (Apr 19, 2013)

Hutch said:


> Thanks Don. I'm glad I'm not the first.:laugh:


Nor will you be the last...


----------

